# Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)



## FischerNoah (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich hab eine kleine Frage;
Und zwar Weil ich noch nie mit einem Wobbler geangelt habe, würde ich gern wissen ob ich auch mit einem leichten Wobbler(15g) und einer Angel mit schwerem wurfgewicht(50-100g) angeln kann?
Soll ich noch ein Gewicht dran machen? Und dann wie schwer, oder kann ich einfach ganz normal angeln?

Schöne Grüße 
FischerNoah


----------



## Schneidi (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Naja gehen tut das schon aber beim werfen lädt sich die rute nicht wirklich auf und du kommst nicht auf gute distanzen. Du schleuderst praktisch den köder eher aus


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

In einem anderen Thread hast Du geschrieben, das du in Dubai auf einen der Palmen lebst und auch dort auf Meeresfische angeln möchtest.

Willst Du den Wobbler vom ufer aus werfen? Oder soll der Wobbler hinter einem fahrenden Boot geschleppt werden?

Mit einer Angelrute, die ein Wurfgewicht von 50 - 100 Gramm hat, kann man schon einen 15g Wobbler werfen. Jedoch wird sich die Angelrute beim Wurf nicht wirklich aufladen und die Wurfweite wird da deutlich drunter leide.


----------



## feko (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

[QUOTE
Mit einer Angelrute, die ein Wurfgewicht von 50 - 100 Gramm hat, kann man schon einen 15g Wobbler werfen. Jedoch wird sich die Angelrute beim Wurf nicht wirklich aufladen und die Wurfweite wird da deutlich drunter leide.[/QUOTE]


Der Angelspaß leidet dann auch etwas =)


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Du wirst damit nicht weit werfen. Vorblei sollte, wenn, weit vor dem Wobbler sitzen, weil Du ansonsten die Aktion des Köders einschränkst.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*



volkerma schrieb:


> ..... Vorblei sollte, wenn, weit vor dem Wobbler sitzen, weil Du ansonsten die Aktion des Köders einschränkst.



Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, jedoch macht das auch keinen Sinn, weil man mit so einem Vorblei, weit vor dem Wobbler, auch nicht wirklich gut große Weiten ohne Verwicklungen erreichen wird.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Vorblei beim Wobbler hat ja auch keinen Sinn- dafür hat der die Schaufel. Ich wollte nur nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen.


----------



## FischerNoah (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*



> In einem anderen Thread hast Du geschrieben, das du in Dubai auf einen der Palmen lebst und auch dort auf Meeresfische angeln möchtest.
> 
> Willst Du den Wobbler vom ufer aus werfen? Oder soll der Wobbler hinter einem fahrenden Boot geschleppt werden?



Also ich hatte eigentlich vor den wobbler vom Ufer auszuwerfen und immer wieder reinziehen, also spinning. Vlt gehen wir demnächst mal mit dem Boot raus aber wenn dann eher selten.






Habe das Bild im inet gefunden, wie ist es damit?


----------



## FischerNoah (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*






Kann man das Bild überhaupt sehen? Ansonsten hier der Link:
http://file2.npage.de/011821/98/bilder/forelle.gif


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Du könntest doch auch einfach statt eines Bleis einen Sbirolino vorschalten. Mache das immer bei  Spinnern in größe 1 und 2 und funktioniert klasse.


----------



## FischerNoah (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Du könntest doch auch einfach statt eines Bleis einen Sbirolino vorschalten. Mache das immer bei  Spinnern in größe 1 und 2 und funktioniert klasse.


Sollte ich dabei auf einen schwimmenden Sbirolino zugreifen? Ich angle in nicht so tiefem Gewässer.


----------



## maflomi01 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Den Spiro solltest du deiner Angeltiefe anpassen ( Oberflächennah-Schwimmend, Tieflaufend-Sinkend) des weiteren sollte der Spiro sehr schwer sein da der Köder ja schon schwer ist für die Spiroangelei (so um die 50gr.) nutzt du leichtere wird sich das alles überschlagen und als riesen Kneuel zu dir zurück kommen


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Auf WG-Angaben von Ruten gebe ich schon lang nichts mehr.
Was für einen Stock benutzt du?
Kommt auch auf den Wobbler an.


----------



## FischerNoah (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Mit Stock meinst du Rute  ?
Also Angeln tu ich mit dieser: Angel Domäne Firecrest Tele Hecht( 3,60m, 50-100g Wurfgewicht, wie gesagt)
Wobbler; Teknos Takeshi (115mm lang, 16g schwer)

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Spiro sein? Hab gehört das Spiros zum Angeln von Forellen sind. Was haltet ihr von dieser Pose:





Roy Fishers Kristal Distance Pose TK35g

Schöne Grüße 
Noah


----------



## Slick (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Was willst du mit einer Pose?
Du brauchst Gewicht um die Rute aufzuladen.

Grüße


----------



## feko (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Beim Noah fehlen leider schon die Grundlagen.
Ich rate,dir jemanden zu suchen,
der dir das kleine 1x1 des Angelns beibringt.Und das vor Ort am besten.
Nicht böse gemeint !
Deine Rute ist fast völlig unbrauchbar zum Kunstköderfischen.
Investiere noch mal etwas Geld,und kauf dir abgestimmteres Gerät.
vg


----------



## maflomi01 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Spiros sind nix anderes als eine Pose und nein sie werden nicht nur zum Forellen Angeln genutzt ( auch wenn sie dafür meistens gekauft werden ) , sie werden eigentlich dafür genutzt leichte Köder z.b. eine Fliege oder ein Twister (also Köder ohne Eigengewicht) auf Distanz zubringen auf welche Fischart du angelst ist da fast egal , du kannst fast jeden Fisch mit Spiros überlisten von Rotauge bis zum Hecht und im Meer Meerforellen und Dorsche selbst Platte kannst du mit Sinkenden überlisten.
 Kenne zwar die Rute nicht wäre aber Vorsichtig mit der Wg Angabe von 100gr. meistens sind Teleruten mit der Max. Wg. Angabe überfordert , 50gr. könnten reichen .


----------



## Rudelgurke (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Grüß dich Noah... nachdem die Stimmung hier etwas nachlässt, biete ich dir ein Gespräch an  Bringt ja hier einem totalen Anfänger nix.
Entweder chat oder wegen mir auch Teamspeak o.Ä. falls du das möchtest.
Ich bin 25 Jahre jung und ganz handsam 
Meld dich wennst magst...


----------



## FischerNoah (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Viel Dank, alle zusammen. Dann bin ich ja jetzt erstmal ein _wenig_ aufgeklärt....

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, Rudelgurke. Ich melde mich dann auf jeden Fall mal, weiß nicht ob ich es noch vor Weihnachten schaffe... Mal schauen!
Schöne Grüße
Noah


----------



## Rudelgurke (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*

Alles klar, bis dann 
Schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler (15g) mit einer Rute (50g-100g)*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Spiros sind nix anderes als eine Pose ...



Wenn du es sagst .... |rolleyes


----------

